# Rehoming BSH Blue an Colourpoint



## Ray010 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello,

It’s with sadness that I’m having to rehome both my British Shorhair Blue and British Shorthair Blue colourpoint.

They are both just over 3yrs old, Lovely gentle cats that will suit any houses with kids. They are indoor cats but can be let out in a secure garden. I will be very select in who I give them away to, so only looking for serious owners who can take care of them and provide a forever loving home.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You really should contact their breeder/s first.


----------



## Ray010 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi, first thing I did, breeder not able to take them in or assist with rehoming.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Ray010 said:


> Hi, first thing I did, breeder not able to take them in or assist with rehoming.


Every club has a welfare officer to assist in rehoming. This is a link you might find useful.

http://www.britishshorthaircatclub.co.uk/index.html

If you contact the secretary, they will be able to put you in touch with their welfare officer. They will also have contacts with other British clubs.


----------



## Calvin Han (Mar 5, 2019)

Ray010 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's with sadness that I'm having to rehome both my British Shorhair Blue and British Shorthair Blue colourpoint.
> 
> They are both just over 3yrs old, Lovely gentle cats that will suit any houses with kids. They are indoor cats but can be let out in a secure garden. I will be very select in who I give them away to, so only looking for serious owners who can take care of them and provide a forever loving home.


Hi Ray010,

We are really interested in adopting one of the cat. Could we have a chat?


----------



## skinnymoth (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi, I am seriously interested in rehoming both your cats and keeping them together. I have bred and owned British shorthair colourpoints in the past. I can offer a quiet adult only home where they will live safely as indoor cats. I would be happy to provide references if that would reassure you of my offer. Kind regards, Jacqui.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d go through rescue if I were you.

Rehoming via the internet is very risky as there are some nasty people out there looking for free cats 

I hope they are both neutered.


----------



## Ray010 (Jan 6, 2019)

skinnymoth said:


> Hi, I am seriously interested in rehoming both your cats and keeping them together. I have bred and owned British shorthair colourpoints in the past. I can offer a quiet adult only home where they will live safely as indoor cats. I would be happy to provide references if that would reassure you of my offer. Kind regards, Jacqui.


----------



## Ray010 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello, there will be a small charge for the cats, this is to make sure it doesn't go to the wrong hands and shows the commitment of any potential owners,


----------

